# assisted hatching



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, could someone please let me know what is involved with assisted hatching.  I have been told they may give this a try with my second and final tx.  Also giving me steroids?    Thank you


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Wales06
Assisted hatching is a procedure whereby the embryologist makes a tiny hole in the shell of the embryo to help it hatch out using either an acid solution or a lazer.  This is done before E/T.  There are very mixed thoughts on whether using assisted hatching improves your chances of conception.  We have used AH since we had a BFP when using it for the first time on Cycle 3, and as you can see we've had a few BFNs since then, however, what we don't know is whether we would ever have had our 2 BFPs had we not used the procedure....  

DJ x


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you DJ, not sure if i like the sound of that.  But if it was harmful surely they wold'nt do it x


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi wales06,

I had assisted hatching on my second cycle and am now nearly 15w pregnant. I believe this helped me, but who knows..... I was also on steroids  

Wish you best of luck Hun
Xx


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks jelly, it's slowly not seeming as bad as it sounded


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

We did have to sign a disclaimer, similar to the one we signed for ICSI, which is basically the clinic's get of jail free card, in the event anything goes wrong, like the embryo is damaged.  In the 8 embryos I have had it performed on, not one of them has ever been damaged.  The procedure is very well practiced at this stage.  Have a google on it and get a full description of what it involves. It's the only way you can really make your decision

DJ x


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks DJ,  it's going to be our last try so think i'll be willing to give anything a try.  
Do they do it to all the egg's or just a percentage?


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im currently on a nine month waiting list for my second nhs go.  This has been back tracked to feb when i had my bfn, but was told on tues that even though they are going to fast track me due to my endo im still looking at dec/jan because they are so busy.  I suppose it will give me plenty of time to prepare


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Morning!
They only do the assisted hatching on the embryos they are transferring hun.  

xx


----------



## wales06 (Aug 9, 2010)

Morning  
I see i get it now  .  I better pull my socks up now and be good,get in shape so i make sure my eggs are all good quailty.  I dont hardly drink anyway and i never smoked. It's just my diet thats poor  and i probably have two to three drinks a day if that. So i need to up my fluids    I got plenty of vits here too.
DJ and Jelly any recommendations or suggestions from either of you for things that you think worked for yourselves ?
Any info will be gladly recieved xxx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Wales, roll on dec/jan time for you.
In regards to what to recommend, I really think being as relaxed throughout treatment as poss is the key. On my first cycle I did everything down to the book, ate loads of protein, lots of vitamins, no alcohol and got a bfn. Second cycle I was just so much more relaxed, ate what I wanted, had a few drinks and wholla   bfp! Not saying that is for everyone, just think the more you relax the better. 
Xxx


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi Wales
I always took Pregnacare Preconception well in advance of the cycle starting (about 3months).  My last cycle I was on Prednisolone 10mgs and clexane 40mgs 'till 12 weeks, so i took calcium tablets too as steroids can cause bone thinning.  Diet wise I just tried to be reasonably healthy, but didn't go completely nuts, and speaking of nuts, I used to have 5 brazil nuts a day during the 2WW.  Drank loads of water from the start of the cycle and only cut back after the 2WW.  Didn't drink alcohol at all during the cycle, however, that was more to do with having DS now, and our social life being v quiet.... However, I was stimming over New Year on cycle 3 and welcomed it in in grand style...then got a BFP, so I'm not sure if one/two nights out would make a difference overall.  Oh, I also worked through the 2WW on both cycles 3 & 8. I have in all other cycles taken the 2WW off or not been working, and found it more stressful being at home by myself and being non stop symptom spotting - head wreck!! However, my job wasn't physical in the least and I had flexi time so I did make use of it by starting late or finishing early and taking it easy when at home
DJ xx


----------

